# Twin Towers, could they REBUILD them?



## Tommy Boy (Feb 3, 2009)

I want the Twin Towers back as the originals but, stronger, taller, safer and mightier and as near the original footprints as possible.

Could this be a reality in a near future?


----------



## UrbanRat (May 23, 2012)

^^ Maybe in China- they have the investors and the will to copy everything.


----------



## Kiboko (Nov 30, 2011)

UrbanRat said:


> ^^ Maybe in China- they have the investors and the will to copy everything.


Or Dubai. They already have three Chryslers, so two boxy towers shouldn't be a problem. But if someone starts to build it there, it will probably has a white facade with blue glass. Is that a problem?


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## Kopacz (Mar 16, 2011)

Just one question - why ?
Those buildings are not pretty by today standards and they aren't all that effective as well. The windows were 70 cm wide (as far as I can remember), which is pretty bad by today standards. 
Anyway, China already has some similar projects (in terms of facade) in progress.


----------



## azn_man12345 (Dec 24, 2010)

Short Answer: No.
Long Answer: Hell no.


----------



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/China_World_Trade_Center_Tower_3
That's as close as we will ever see.


----------



## iloveclassicrock7 (Feb 23, 2010)

The closest thing to the World Trade Center left, is the BOK tower in Tulsa, which is where I live.

It is 203 meters, and the architect of the Twin Towers built this is a half scale replica I believe.


*Here is an article that explains the connection between it and the original world trade center http://urbanneighbourhood.com/2008/12/the-lost-tower/*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BOK_Tower




















- Tony Shi


----------



## Chapelo (Sep 4, 2011)

iloveclassicrock7 said:


> The closest thing to the World Trade Center left, is the BOK tower in Tulsa, which is where I live.
> 
> It is 203 meters, and the architect of the Twin Towers built this is a half scale replica I believe.


Don't forget about Century Plaza Towers, slightly shorter, but they are Twins, and were also designed by Minoru Yamasaki.


Century City by PhotoDogger, on Flickr


----------



## new york guy (Jun 11, 2012)

hno:i say yes but not in new york


----------



## DBadger (Mar 27, 2012)

What is the point in / how is it "rebuilding" them, if they're to a different, taller design?


----------



## マイルズ (Dec 13, 2011)

............................................________ 
....................................,.-'"...................``~., 
.............................,.-"..................................."-., 
.........................,/...............................................":, 
.....................,?......................................................, 
.................../...........................................................,} 
................./......................................................,:`^`..} 
.............../...................................................,:"........./ 
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../ 
............./__.(....."~-,_..............................,:`........../ 
.........../(_...."~,_........"~,_....................,:`........_/ 
..........{.._$;_......"=,_......."-,_.......,.-~-,},.~";/....} 
...........((.....*~_......."=-._......";,,./`..../"............../ 
...,,,___.`~,......"~.,....................`.....}............../ 
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-" 
............/.`~,......`-...................................../ 
.............`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....,__ 
,,_..........}.>-._...................................|..............`=~-, 
.....`=~-,__......`,................................. 
...................`=~-,,.,............................... 
................................`:,,...........................`..............__ 
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==`` 
........................................_..........._,-%.......` 
...................................,


----------



## ChiSkyline (Jul 27, 2011)

If your talking about a actual replica, I highly doubt it considering that the Freedom Tower is dedicated to the WTC. Could they be rebuilt? Of course. Is it likely they will? Noooo


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

Could they? 

Yes

Will they?

No


----------



## Wunderknabe (Jun 29, 2010)

Hopefully not.


----------



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

In 2011 I did an interview with New Yorkers Leslie Robertson (who engineered the towers), Carroll Willis (director of the Skyscraper Museum) and Paul Goldberger (famous architecture critic) and none really wanted them back, pretty much for the same reason. The only way to really appreciate these towers is to regard them as a typical product of the time in which they were built. Whatever you may think of their appearance, especially on the town planning side, there was much left to be desired. Rebuilding these now would truly be a misfit given how we think about city centers these days.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

^^ There's no point. Any they would be scary.


----------



## iloveclassicrock7 (Feb 23, 2010)

I loved the Twin towers, but they aren't going to be rebuilt, and it is time to move on. I realize that these buildings are important to you, but the longer you stay in the past, the harder it will be to get over these towers.

The only way they would ever get rebuilt, is if you became a billionaire, became prominent in NYC, and paid to have the buildings built, and lets face it, you have a 1 in 5 million chance at becoming a billionaire.


----------



## CNB30 (Jun 4, 2012)

lets face it, the twin towers looked ugly anyway. And they have allready built this new plaza


----------

